# BEST Rubber Dive Strap? - Please chime in!



## 34dean (Aug 27, 2006)

I am interested in opinions on what the BEST rubber divers strap out there is. Must be comfortable and well made. Style points are always a plus. 

Please post what you've been happy with. :-!


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

Sinn rubber dive strap .......... period.

~ david


----------



## pindu (Mar 1, 2008)

autozilla rubber strap. yeah i know you cant use it on anything on the autozilla but it is absolutely fantastic.
sinn rubber strap second.


----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

dmb said:


> sinn rubber dive strap .......... Period.
> 
> ~ david


+1 :-!


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Heard the Sinn are cool. But have you tried a Hirsh extreme?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

DMB said:


> Sinn rubber dive strap .......... period.
> 
> ~ david


+2. The Sinn strap fits so many different brand/model watches.

. . . however, if you're interested in the best rubber strap that only fits the watch it's made for, I nominate for your consideration the Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon series:



















plus All Balls! killer pictures of the Ball Trieste over on the Ball forum:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=249813

Rob


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

Some I've had and loved:

Planet Ocean (cool-looking but a little short and stiff):








O7 Ploprof (PU, not silicone)
















Another O7 rubber:








Eddie Platts's Timefactors rubber:








Hirsch Extreme (not for the timid):









Others I like are the Breitling Hershey bar and Ocean Racer straps, as well as that one Panerai puts on some of their divers. Seiko's standard dive straps are actually very comfortable though a bit boring.

I like loooong straps and supple rubber. If it's too stiff, it cuts the sides of my flat wrists.


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Sinn is the best IMO. 

Hirsch Extreme is good too.

I like O7 Ploprof type straps too.


----------



## UltraMagnetic (Jun 6, 2007)

Ocean7 silicone ploprof hands down for me.

dust-magnets, but who cares?

This is the absolute PERFECT strap for me, I like 'em SOFT.

Another one I am in love with is the rubberized leather TROPIC that came on the JLC Polaris. I bought another to go on my Longines Legend I love it so much |>......... only problem with this one is price:roll:


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

For quality and uniqueness, the JLC articulated rubber is probably king...and at a JLC price, rightfully so. Although the basic rubber is also great quality and comfort...expensive too!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Bonetto Cinturini straps are the best rubber straps period. IMHO silicone is garbage! Here is a pic of my collection on rubber. BC straps are sold by various sellers online, these are the straps with the vanilla smell. They hold up for many years with no problems, the highest quality there is. Trust me I know!

Regards,

Ren


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

My buddy owns a UN Maxi Marine and it has the softest REAL rubber and is very cool looking to boot.

I have heard Sinn also makes a very good rubber strap.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Do not own one, but the Breitling Ocean Racer with quick micro adjustment is sweet.


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

2500M_Sub said:


> Bonetto Cinturini straps are the best rubber straps period. IMHO silicone is garbage! Here is a pic of my collection on rubber. BC straps are sold by various sellers online, these are the straps with the vanilla smell. They hold up for many years with no problems, the highest quality there is. Trust me I know!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Searched "Bonetto Cinturini" on google and came up with very little???


----------



## UltraMagnetic (Jun 6, 2007)

hey Ren-

why are silicone garbage?....did you break one or something?

where to find your BC straps?

LOVE this picture man|>, really official.

Ian



2500M_Sub said:


> Bonetto Cinturini straps are the best rubber straps period. IMHO silicone is garbage! Here is a pic of my collection on rubber. BC straps are sold by various sellers online, these are the straps with the vanilla smell. They hold up for many years with no problems, the highest quality there is. Trust me I know!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


----------



## TLex (Mar 28, 2007)

This Panerai rubber for me! :-!


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is there website, unfortunetly they do not sell to individuals. http://www.bonettocinturini.it/. Watch prince, Bali Ha'i and others sell their straps online. Absolutely the best quality.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

UltraMagnetic said:


> hey Ren-
> 
> why are silicone garbage?....did you break one or something?
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

I have had several silicone straps tear and they were not used much or were not old at all. Also I hate that they pick up lint. I do have a few in my line up, on the B&M on the Zodiac V-wolf and I think my modded diver although on the site I bought it from it claims that its PU? You can find BC straps at global watchband, Watchprince, Bali Ha'i and some other sellers. This is the real italian rubber with the vanilla smell. Beware there is a site that claims all their straps are italian rubber and offer them at really cheap prices but what they really sell is silicone. The tensile strenght makes silicone unsuitable for straps but their price is attractive. The sites listed will not refer to the straps as Bonetto Cinturini but most of the time they call it italian rubber.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

2500M_Sub said:


> ....You can find BC straps at global watchband, Watchprince, Bali Ha'i and some other sellers. This is the real italian rubber with the vanilla smell. Beware there is a site that claims all their straps are italian rubber and offer them at really cheap prices but what they really sell is silicone. The tensile strenght makes silicone unsuitable for straps but their price is attractive. The sites listed will not refer to the straps as Bonetto Cinturini but most of the time they call it italian rubber.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Thanks for clearing that up about BC straps. I googled "Bonetto Cinturini" and found nothing :-d. The BC straps are not that expensive over at Watchprince they have some great looking straps from $19 to $25.


----------



## Darkman (May 29, 2008)

Hi, guys - ours at BaliHa'i are BC if you need 24mm.

http://balihaiproject.com/accessories/accessories.htm


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

My BR02 strap I find very comfy


----------



## Bluesummers (Jan 21, 2007)

I wear both my Planet Ocean and Sinn U1 on their rubber straps and I prefer the PO strap.

U1 strap is good but it is not the best form fitting for me. Plus the styling is a bit plain.

PO strap has a broader curve at the lugs which I like and goes around my wirst nicely. Looks very good too.

Doxa 750T strap suffers too much of the lug curve and I never wear it on the rubber strap even though I prefer them to bracelets.


----------



## ARCHMAN (Mar 13, 2009)

I've only had a few to compare, so I'll share my experience:

Freestyle fell apart... more than one.

Luminox fell apart after two years. The springbars popped out a couple times before that... MAJOR bummer... good thing they popped out in the bilge of my raft both times since I did not notice it was gone until after the trip both times.... "Dude, chck out his cool watch I found!" ...ummmm, that's mine. "Are you sure... it looks expensive." ... ummmm... YES! ...shortly after the strap broke followed by a dead battery followed shortly by total lack of function. 

...along comes ORIS... a TT1 Titan Diver date w/ rubber strap... The rubber is much less stiff but nowhere as soft as silicon. The titanium clasp is awesome. I do have little experience, but it is VERY nice. ...much higher quality than I expected out of a rubber strap... I almost went with Ti because I just did not trust rubber, but I'd never go back!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to go with the Sinn U1 Rubber with large deployant:


















It works perfectly on my Marathon CSAR :-!


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

ORIS' rubber diver deployant is very very comfortable!


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

UltraMagnetic said:


> Ocean7 silicone ploprof hands down for me.
> 
> dust-magnets, but who cares?
> 
> ...


+1, just put the rubber back on my LM-2 GMT SE this morning.


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Ocean 7 Ploprof silicone and it's not even close. They pick up lint like crazy though. Super comfortable. I have 3 Breitling Diver Pro straps. Great looking but not very flexible. Stiff and uncomfortable but they look great. I also just picked up a Doxa dive strap in 20mm. I like it because it's pretty comfortable and marked much like the Breitling Diver Pro straps.


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree on the O7 rubber straps but the B&M strap, once you get the hang of adjusting it, feels great.

paul


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

Ocean7 Silicone hands down. I've been unhappy with most other types.


----------



## behar7 (Apr 10, 2007)

+1 on the BC RUBBER STRAPS, THEY ARE GREAT.
I have tested them in salt water too simply great.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Those "BC" rubber straps are available from www.ChronoWorld.com . I was thinking of picking one up, but was put off by the vanilla smell I heard about.


----------



## Darkman (May 29, 2008)

lol, don't be scared off by the scent, it is very subtle and isn't noticeable unless you stick one right up to your face (which apparently lots of us do!)

The model 286 (in 24mm, with rubber keepers) at CW site is the same one as our "dive" strap at BaliHa'i, we just asked BC for them with a custom buckle and no print on the strap (have found it wears too quickly).

Best rubber straps in the world, IMHO.


----------



## CamLS (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info Darkman. I may have to give one of them a try.


----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

I've by no means had anywhere near the amount some of you have had, but my favorite of all I've owned is
the "Timefactors" Vintage. It's the only one I've been
able to wear for two weeks straight and not had my wrist break out or itch.
Regards Sonny


----------



## Krazy8 (Dec 20, 2006)

RGM Rubber is a fitted rubber strap , very comfortable










and the Trimix Rubber straps are also very nice ( fitted with a strap culture buckle


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

+1 for the Hirsch Extreme's. Soft and comfy with huge fins that allow the strap to stretch. Natural rubber so they don't attact any dust or dirt. + style points ;-) :


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Those Hirsch look wicked.I just ordered a black one for my incoming Tuna


----------



## 405_hp (Aug 14, 2007)

Oris are very nice. soft and vanilla scent. they are also coming out in 09 with a new deployant buckle. you will not need to cut any rubber to fit. :-!


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

The best strap i have in my collection is the Sinn U1.

Really nice and thick,the big clasp also add to the look.


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Would never have thought about getting a rubber strapped watch until I saw the ones on the Edox's.

Had a Chronograph Big Date and the strap was just awesome with a butterfly push button clasp.........|>


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got a JSAR with the the rubber strap the smell of the vanilla is really strong. Is the scent of the BC as strong as that of the JSAR? I've got a Ball rubber strap that has a vanilla scent but its nowhere as strong as that of the JSAR. The scent from the JSAR strap is really annoying to me so I need to get a new strap.

Thanks


----------



## pindu (Mar 1, 2008)

reminds mer of the first watch i ever had with a rubber strap and it had the vanilla scent. i could smell this smell but could never figure out where it was coming from. only dawned on me when i read on a forum about vanilla scented straps.


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

mikeynd said:


> Those Hirsch look wicked.I just ordered a black one for my incoming Tuna


I actually really like the stock rubber that the Tuna comes on, but I'm sure it'll look killer on that Hirsch. Be sure to post some pics.

Out of my collection, though, my favorite is my Seastar



















It looks great thanks to how it's fitted at the lugs, and the deployant clasp is awesome. I don't have any pics of the deployant, though, sorry


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

I was thinking about making strap from ... 
...
...
...
...
...
used tire

what do You think guys ?


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)

Got to be the B'Ling Ocean racer.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Favorites are the Trimix strap, Ocean 7, and all Ball rubber straps. By far Breitling rubber straps are the worst.


----------



## heyman8 (Apr 11, 2008)

silicone <| : prone to tear (at least the few I've had) and dust magnets (more annoying on bark, ie. black or navy blue straps).

caoutchouc rubber|> : v durable, yet pliable. Nice vanilla scent. Looks v good after a rinse off.

Haven't tried sinn, but have been looking for the perfect rubber strap that fits to the case. Sinn might fit the bill, but it's pretty pricey...would be great to get this type of strap for a bit less coin...


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

There are some good straps out there but no one has mentioned the one that comes with the Benarus watches. Best silicone strap period.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

heyman8 said:


> silicone <| : prone to tear (at least the few I've had) and dust magnets (more annoying on bark, ie. black or navy blue straps).
> 
> caoutchouc rubber|> : v durable, yet pliable. Nice vanilla scent. Looks v good after a rinse off.
> 
> Haven't tried sinn, but have been looking for the perfect rubber strap that fits to the case. Sinn might fit the bill, but it's pretty pricey...would be great to get this type of strap for a bit less coin...


Sinn strap is Not rubber, its silicone. Search the board and you will find others that attest to this also. i used to own the sinn "rubber" when i had a U1 and it is certainly not the caoutchoc rubber that is used by Marathon, Ball, Breitling, Hirsch and a few others. just saying...


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

heyman8 said:


> silicone <| : prone to tear (at least the few I've had) and dust magnets (more annoying on bark, ie. black or navy blue straps).
> 
> caoutchouc rubber|> : v durable, yet pliable. Nice vanilla scent. Looks v good after a rinse off.
> 
> Haven't tried sinn, but have been looking for the perfect rubber strap that fits to the case. Sinn might fit the bill, but it's pretty pricey...would be great to get this type of strap for a bit less coin...


I agree I give silicone a <| and Caoutchouc a |>. Silicone should not be used to make watch straps, I have had several of mine tear as well, cant believe Sinn went cheap and used silicone for their strap <|.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Really like the one that came on my UTS 500M Diver...


----------



## shane27 (Mar 15, 2009)

This thread was very useful for me, I am now shopping for a BC rubber strap


----------



## sml (Mar 26, 2008)

This thread was very useful for me, I just bought two BC rubber straps


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

sml said:


> This thread was very useful for me, I just bought two BC rubber straps


Congrats!b-) I need one now.:think:


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread was interesting but ultimately frustrating for me - the BC straps are really good looking, but the websites referred to (WatchPrince, Global, BaliHai, etc.) are only carrying one or two BC straps. The only one that I like that I can get through a web retailer (WatchPrince), the model 302, is currently out of stock. Others that I like - model #s 296, 301, 303 - simply aren't available. Where can you buy these straps? I'd buy three or four right now if I could find them...


----------



## monticore (Jul 15, 2008)

u just orderd a bc strap from chronoworld.com but again doesn't seem to have the full bc lineup. i remeber somebody posting a link to a store that ahd all their straps but i lsot it.

cory


----------



## TakesALickin (Mar 12, 2009)

Thnaks, Cory - I didn't have the Chronoworld link. Looks like I can get the 303 there.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

TakesALickin said:


> This thread was interesting but ultimately frustrating for me - the BC straps are really good looking, but the websites referred to (WatchPrince, Global, BaliHai, etc.) are only carrying one or two BC straps. The only one that I like that I can get through a web retailer (WatchPrince), the model 302, is currently out of stock. Others that I like - model #s 296, 301, 303 - simply aren't available. Where can you buy these straps? I'd buy three or four right now if I could find them...


Try discountwatchstore.com, they have a few different styles there also.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Not a popular choice but I like the stock Bathys strap

or the Meyhofer Atlantis which appears to be identical.

Soft and tough with that lovely vanilla smell


----------



## WNUT (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with Peter Atwood. The strap I received with my Benarus is the best rubber-silicone- strap I've ever worn. (Not that I've worn very many...I'm just sayin.)


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

suddha said:


> Hirsch Extreme (not for the timid):


The design or the price? ;-) It is very $$$


----------



## pk_diver (May 14, 2008)

Tropic Sport straps!b-)









but these are available today only as NOS and usually cos a fortune...


----------



## carsmovies (Feb 9, 2008)

supawabb said:


> The design or the price? ;-) It is very $$$


Both I think. Lol.


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

supawabb said:


> The design or the price? ;-) It is very $$$


It is $100. On a $2000+ watch, I don't mind it. Omega's rubber straps are a lot more than this and are similar quality (at least the PO I had was).

Is it three times better than a $33 rubber strap? Judging from most of them I've had, I'd say "yes." The Hirsch rubber is flexible and thick, the keepers are thick and one has notches so it doesn't float. The buckle is nice.

So it's the design I was suggesting might not be for everyone.


----------



## carsmovies (Feb 9, 2008)

suddha said:


> It is $100. On a $2000+ watch, I don't mind it. Omega's rubber straps are a lot more than this and are similar quality (at least the PO I had was).
> 
> Is it three times better than a $33 rubber strap? Judging from most of them I've had, I'd say "yes." The Hirsch rubber is flexible and thick, the keepers are thick and one has notches so it doesn't float. The buckle is nice.
> 
> So it's the design I was suggesting might not be for everyone.


I'd like to see how the extreme would look on my Bathys Benthic Ti.


----------



## jesper451 (Jul 4, 2007)

I like the Marathon rubber strap. Nice soft quality.

Also like the design of the IWC rubber strap but way to expensive IM|










I like this "new" tropic strap but you have to be careful when you put it on the watch as it has a breaks easily if you use too thick springbars. Otherwise with the right springbars it's a great strap IMO-


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

2500M_Sub said:


>


Now _THAT'S_ what I call a diver collection....:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

jesper451 said:


> Also like the design of the IWC rubber strap but way to expensive IM|


Another one which is priced quite ridiculously is AP's rubber strap for their Offshore line. Current MSRP: $250 USD! Robbery...

:rodekaart


----------



## MacDaddy (Jun 21, 2007)

Someone here disagrees but Breitling Diver Pro Strap is comfortable and looks good.|>


----------



## monticore (Jul 15, 2008)

jsut receive my bc rubber strap on deployment, 4mm thck soft enough it won't need much breaking in and the vanila smell is very slight , unless you smell it.

cory


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

monticore said:


> jsut receive my bc rubber strap on deployment, 4mm thck soft enough it won't need much breaking in and the vanila smell is very slight , unless you smell it.
> 
> cory


Good to hear it's nice and soft. Yesterday I just placed an order for a Pany style rubber, can't wait to get it.


----------



## cris25 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: BEST Rubber Dive Strap? LOOK THIS FROM ITALY MADE HANDS*









https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1539558#poststop

Hello look the photos of my famous Magnum Pi chronosport sea quartz, after careful study I have chosen with the help of a friend for strap a shark-skin coat up and down interior rubberized with the canvas from inflatable boats;I love this kind, becouse the strap inside is indestructible no problem with the wrist sweat no problem with sea-water can also give them the fire with a lighter on the canvas it remains perfect.... for the first time a strap that y can keep for years! and done all by hand!with amazing shark skin...look my frie nds on google; altamareastraps:-!


----------



## Silas (Aug 9, 2008)

scm64 said:


> +1, just put the rubber back on my LM-2 GMT SE this morning.


Me too! I just put the black Ocean 7 Ploprof on my LM-2 a few minutes ago! Looks GREAT!! And comfortable, too. Should have done this sooner. Had it on the Titanium bracelet.....nice but not so great on my smallish wrist!


----------



## Caterwaul (Aug 8, 2008)

ACG said:


> Not a popular choice but I like the stock Bathys strap
> 
> or the Meyhofer Atlantis which appears to be identical.
> 
> Soft and tough with that lovely vanilla smell


I wasn't so fond of the stock rubber Bathys strap at first. But it's actually very comfortable and has that vanilla smell. It also looks almost exactly like one of the BC straps. I wonder if that's where Bathys sourced it.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

Caterwaul said:


> I wasn't so fond of the stock rubber Bathys strap at first. But it's actually very comfortable and has that vanilla smell. It also looks almost exactly like one of the BC straps. I wonder if that's where Bathys sourced it.


Yep, I like that strap on my U1. I have a BC version and it looks exactly the same so I wouldn't be surprised if BC supplies them.


----------



## Joerg Dorr (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the Hirsch extreme on my ecozilla. It looks cool, is very soft, but for a real dive strap it's by far to short. You can never wear it over the suit.
best regards
Joerg


----------



## workaholic_ro (Dec 3, 2007)

UltraMagnetic said:


> hey Ren-
> 
> why are silicone garbage?....did you break one or something?
> 
> Ian


They are not, Ian. Contrary to the popular belief, the only advantage of the natural rubber is ...the price. Natural rubber is affected by most organic solvents, UV radiation, heat and...is ageing. But slogans as "italian natural rubber" sell. :-s Why ? Maybe based on the reputation of Pirelli tyres and Dayco transmision and timing belts. But I can assure you that no Dayco high quality belt has a single miligram of natural rubber. 
Vanilla scent is another marketing gimmick, it could be the emblematic characteristic of the "finest" rubber straps. Who on this planet feels the need to smell his watch ?
Synthetic rubbers are superior by far, they are non allergic and more resistant. If natural rubber had those amazing properties, we would find it in every medical equipment with rubber parts. But we don't. 
Poor quality straps are simply not made of the same material as stated.

BTW, another beautiful story is "the surgical grade stainless steel alloy". Who needs it, 316L is good enough to know; it is also used to make pumps for chemicals; but who would buy a watch made of "pump grade alloy" ?


----------



## Maximect (Feb 4, 2011)

Where did you buy this blue strap? I've been looking for one!



SonnyD said:


> I've by no means had anywhere near the amount some of you have had, but my favorite of all I've owned is
> the "Timefactors" Vintage. It's the only one I've been
> able to wear for two weeks straight and not had my wrist break out or itch.
> Regards Sonny


----------



## snoozer 60 (Apr 2, 2010)

Maximect said:


> Where did you buy this blue strap? I've been looking for one!


Do yourself a favor, go with an Isofrane strap. Hands down the best rubber strap out there


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

snoozer 60 said:


> Do yourself a favor, go with an Isofrane strap. Hands down the best rubber strap out there


I agree and I am surprised Isofrane has been seldom mentioned.


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm sure Isofrane is the best. However, at my price point (less than $50), Bonetto Cinturini italian rubber straps are very nice. I now have two of their deployment versions:


----------



## danielk (Jul 28, 2009)

sidecross said:


> I agree and I am surprised Isofrane has been seldom mentioned.


I'll chime in for the Isofrane. I've tried at least a dozen rubber straps and the Isofrane and Sinn can't be beat. The only drawback with the Sinn is that once you cut it, the only direction it can go from there is smaller.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

sidecross said:


> I agree and I am surprised Isofrane has been seldom mentioned.


Maybe because this thread is TWO AND 1/2 YEARS OLD!!

The new Isofrane straps were not available then ;-)

HTH


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Another very enthusiastic vote for the ISOFrane!!!


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I agree, the Bonetto Cinturini 317 is my choice of dive strap. If you include price considerations I place it above the Isofrane 1968.



2500M_Sub said:


> Here is there website, unfortunetly they do not sell to individuals. Bonetto Cinturini - Diver & Sport Watch Straps - Italian Rubber Watch Bands - Cinturini per orologio in gomma - Correas de caucho para relojes.


I guess you have to know what to look for. 2 minutes on Google brought up;

Made in Italy NBR Rubber Vanilla Scent Strap 135/75 | eBay

IN STOCK 24mm Made in Italy NBR Rubber Vanilla Scent Strap 24/22 135/75

Dollar for dollar these straps are hard to beat for looks, use, and longivity.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

I own one of those straps, and IMO, it's not even close to the ISOFrane.



bedlam said:


> I agree, the Bonetto Cinturini 317 is my choice of dive strap. If you include price considerations I place it above the Isofrane 1968.
> 
> I guess you have to know what to look for. 2 minutes on Google brought up;
> 
> ...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

A MattR of Time said:


> I own one of those straps, and IMO, it's not even close to the ISOFrane.


I have an isofrane also. And as stated, when you compare the two including their cost, the 317 is easily as good. There is no way to justify a claim that an Iso is 3x better than the CB317


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I have both, too, and prefer the Isofrane. It's just a preference, I can't point to any tangible evidence. Agree you could quibble about cost, but there's the same thing in leather as well...you can spend $50 or double that, and there's just a certain aesthetic benefit

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

ttimbo said:


> I have both, too, and prefer the Isofrane. It's just a preference, I can't point to any tangible evidence. Agree you could quibble about cost, but there's the same thing in leather as well...you can spend $50 or double that, and there's just a certain aesthetic benefit


I get what your saying...but people appear to be missing my point.

I agree that the Isofrane is a better strap in absolute terms. Is it a better 'per dollar' strap? No.

This is the same reason that the Bugatti Veyron is not "Car of the Year" every year. When you compute the cost into the equation it is not the best 'per dollar' motoring experience available.


----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, it seems to me that Hirsch is a good choice if you're ok with the quite aggressive look of it. 
Italian rubber is said to be the best. Check out Squale on Squale | Produzione di orologi subacquei


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

bedlam said:


> I agree that the Isofrane is a better strap in absolute terms. Is it a better 'per dollar' strap? No.


I'm curious, what are the differences between Isofrane and the other Bonetto Cinturini straps (other than design aesthetics). Are we talking about different materials? Although I don't yet have an Isofrane (but I will when the Laguna is available b-) ), I had the impression that the rubber was pretty much identical.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

rockandrye said:


> I'm curious, what are the differences between Isofrane and the other Bonetto Cinturini straps (other than design aesthetics). Are we talking about different materials? Although I don't yet have an Isofrane (but I will when the Laguna is available b-) ), I had the impression that the rubber was pretty much identical.


The BC Italian rubber straps are a natural rubber. The Isofrane is made of a proprietary substance called isoprene.

Isoprene has the benefits of rubber with the suppleness of silicon. The only thing against it is it doesn't hold a shape like the Italian rubber does. Once the rubber molds to your wrist it is supremely comfortable. You can kick start the process when you get a new one by rolling it up tightly and putting a rubber band around it and leaving it to shape for for a few days.


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

*Another vote for ISOFRANE but only because SINN does not offer a 24mm......*:-x


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

It'd have to be IsoFrane for me.
However, if you were talking in terms of those made by watch companies themselves, it'd have to be the Ocean Racer by Breitling.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2011)

gaijin said:


> Maybe because this thread is TWO AND 1/2 YEARS OLD!!
> 
> The new Isofrane straps were not available then ;-)
> 
> HTH


I agree they have been reintroduced to the market place, but Isofrane has a history longer than the beginning of this thread. |>


----------



## rockandrye (Jun 6, 2011)

bedlam said:


> The BC Italian rubber straps are a natural rubber. The Isofrane is made of a proprietary substance called isoprene.
> 
> Isoprene has the benefits of rubber with the suppleness of silicon. The only thing against it is it doesn't hold a shape like the Italian rubber does. Once the rubber molds to your wrist it is supremely comfortable. You can kick start the process when you get a new one by rolling it up tightly and putting a rubber band around it and leaving it to shape for for a few days.


OK thanks, that makes sense. I had just assumed the Isofrane was a natural rubber strap. I know I'm really pleased with the rubber strap on my new Squale, so the Isofrane must really be something else.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

rockandrye said:


> OK thanks, that makes sense. I had just assumed the Isofrane was a natural rubber strap. I know I'm really pleased with the rubber strap on my new Squale, so the Isofrane must really be something else.


Isofrane is great and you pay for that.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Redcoat1 said:


> I'm sure Isofrane is the best. However, at my price point (less than $50), Bonetto Cinturini italian rubber straps are very nice. I now have two of their deployment versions:


I agree. The BC strap on a delpoyant clasp is a sharp, sharp look. I prefer the solid/no hole strap with deployment clasp look of the BC over the isofrane.


----------



## PTG (Apr 16, 2011)

bedlam said:


> . . . . There is no way to justify a claim that an Iso is 3x better than the CB317


I heard it had been scientifically proven that the Isofrane was 3.16328 times better than the CB317. ;-)

On a serious note, I want to try a CB. I really like my Isofrane, but they they are pricey for sure. I've heard good things about the CB.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

I-S-O-F-R-A-N-E.
Was skeptical, until I got one for the G45.
It is just so comfortable.
The quality is second to none and that buckle is an added bonus too!
You can buy "cheaper" straps, but eventually you would have spent the same amount as getting the ISO in the first place..


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

ap10046 said:


> You can buy "cheaper" straps, but eventually you would have spent the same amount as getting the ISO in the first place..


Not true. The CB317's I have had have lasted just as long...still have the original ones I bought years ago and have been my default dive straps so they have had full use and wear. And they are a 3rd of the price.

As an aside, I much prefer the aesthetics of the CB. The vented rubber on the Iso doesn't suit all watches. I usually wear my watches on rubber and often find the Iso looks too casual for the workplace.

I am a fan of the Iso, make no mistake. But they come at a premium and don't outperform the CB in all situations or by so much that the choice in their favour is at all automatic.


----------



## ap10046 (Nov 1, 2009)

bedlam,
Not trying to undermine another brand/design, but I have used quite a few rubber straps and I used to get sweaty wrists all the time, not so with the ISO. Again, maybe it's me, but IMHO, the ISO has been the most comfortable rubber strap by far.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

MMMMmmmmmmm, pi, well almost :-d


PTG said:


> I heard it had been scientifically proven that the Isofrane was 3.16328 times better than the CB317. ;-)
> 
> On a serious note, I want to try a CB. I really like my Isofrane, but they they are pricey for sure. I've heard good things about the CB.


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

ap10046 said:


> bedlam,
> Not trying to undermine another brand/design, but I have used quite a few rubber straps and I used to get sweaty wrists all the time, not so with the ISO. Again, maybe it's me, but IMHO, the ISO has been the most comfortable rubber strap by far.


The Isofrane is great during summer, agree completely!


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

ky70 said:


> I agree. The BC strap on a delpoyant clasp is a sharp, sharp look. I prefer the solid/no hole strap with deployment clasp look of the BC over the isofrane.


Absolutely. The pictures that I'd seen of these straps on your Tuna put me over the edge to buy my first!


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

And yet, the ISOFrane fit my wrist perfectly the insant I put it on - no molding required, and it is starting to take a bend in it's shape.



bedlam said:


> The BC Italian rubber straps are a natural rubber. The Isofrane is made of a proprietary substance called isoprene.
> 
> Isoprene has the benefits of rubber with the suppleness of silicon. The only thing against it is it doesn't hold a shape like the Italian rubber does. Once the rubber molds to your wrist it is supremely comfortable. You can kick start the process when you get a new one by rolling it up tightly and putting a rubber band around it and leaving it to shape for for a few days.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

I just got an Iso in, just ordered several of the BC's from Chrono world, ill take a good look at them when i have them all in stock and let you guys know.
The Iso is BC rubber, scneted vanilla, very nice.
BC makes the Iso's, my guess at this point is it all hype and buckle on the Iso, we shall see when i have all the materials o compare.
Gary


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

Isofrane...by a long shot.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

I have recently develop respect for the rubber. 

In the beginning I felt it took away from the over all look of the watch but recently tried one to find the comfort and look a very refreshing break from the bracelet. 

Thank you to those who shared on this post both old school styles and new models.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've never tried an Isofrane, but in my personal experience the best rubber strap I've used, *by far*, was the Hirsch Accent:


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

area51 said:


> I just got an Iso in, just ordered several of the BC's from Chrono world, ill take a good look at them when i have them all in stock and let you guys know.
> The Iso is BC rubber, scneted vanilla, very nice.
> BC makes the Iso's, my guess at this point is it all hype and buckle on the Iso, we shall see when i have all the materials o compare.
> Gary


BC makes the ISO??? Bonetto Cinturini??? Um&#8230;...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

I am a rubber'oholic....

*Love Iso's* and Sinn rubber with the large clasp. The Sinn 22mm will fit a lot of different divers. Omega rubber is really good and $$$ so are the Rubber B straps... $$$$ but really good....I mix and match one companies rubber strap on a different companies diver....

For me the Iso is the best rubber for the money...

A family Iso pic......


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

supawabb said:


> BC makes the ISO??? Bonetto Cinturini??? Um&#8230;...


I think he is refering to the ISO style of 70's band rather than the actual ISOFRANE branded strap?

I have a black and a green ISOFRANE - easily the softest, supple out of the box, lint free rubber straps Ive ever owned.
Surprisingly the black is softer/ more supple than the green


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

matthew P said:


> I think he is refering to the ISO style of 70's band rather than the actual ISOFRANE branded strap


YES,Bonetto Centurini does make Isofrane straps which are NOT rubber,they are a mixture of natural rubber & Isoprene,which is a gaseous emission of plant growth & must be chemically catalyzed to produce a workable compound with a similar feel to silicone.That is why Isofrane straps are softer than natural rubber & attract dust but not as bad as silicone.BC make the best Natural Rubber dive straps in the industry, INCLUDING the worlds most comfortable Rubber dive strap,model #318:


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

That's the 318 on the Invicta?


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Isofrane are #1 by a country mile. The only one that comes close is the Hirsch Extreme


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

cficole said:


> That's the 318 on the Invicta?


Yes it is.Brilliant strap!At the watch head it is about 3mm thick,then it transitions to the waffle pattern which is whisper thin @about .5mm & oh so soft.This strap is as close to the comfort of a good NATO/Zulu as I have ever come in a rubber strap!I've owned Isofrane & Hirsch Extreme,neither come close due to the same thickness all the way from end to end.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. I'll make a note of it.


----------



## WhiteOUT (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi jack,
Which buckle is better?? the "IN" or "RS' buckle for ISO?? thinking of purchasing mine soon... Thanks...



powboyz said:


> I am a rubber'oholic....
> 
> *Love Iso's* and Sinn rubber with the large clasp. The Sinn 22mm will fit a lot of different divers. Omega rubber is really good and $$$ so are the Rubber B straps... $$$$ but really good....I mix and match one companies rubber strap on a different companies diver....
> 
> ...


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

WhiteOUT said:


> Hi jack,
> Which buckle is better?? the "IN" or "RS' buckle for ISO?? thinking of purchasing mine soon... Thanks...


*RS* all the way for me.....


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

powboyz said:


> *RS* all the way for me.....


+1


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll say +1 for isofrane as #1 rubber. Had few BC straps and they are great too. Just ordered another one. Sinn silicone is wonderful but collects dust. Cuda rubber is ok but not on isofrane level. I also have benarus 24mm unbranded iso lookalike (not cuda) and it's really comparable to iso. Super soft but a bit thinner then isofrane (buckle is not as good).


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

ISOfrane w/ RS buckle


----------



## WhiteOUT (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks jack will make my purchase soon..


powboyz said:


> *RS* all the way for me.....


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Yes it is.Brilliant strap!At the watch head it is about 3mm thick,then it transitions to the waffle pattern which is whisper thin @about .5mm & oh so soft.This strap is as close to the comfort of a good NATO/Zulu as I have ever come in a rubber strap!I've owned Isofrane & Hirsch Extreme,neither come close due to the same thickness all the way from end to end.


Looks like that's 20mm and I use 24mm.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, I've now tried the Bonetto Cinturini 321, and the Isofrane, and I quite prefer the Isofrane. It's very comfortable, and its thickness makes it look much better with a thick dive watch case.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Isofrane!!! Is it even a question? Nothing equals the suppleness and comfort of the proprietary isoprene.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

The Sinn is ok, But for half the price you can get the same strap/buckle from Dievas. I have had both. My favorite is the strap that came on my Tourby Lawless. It's silicone (I think) but super comfortable.


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)

Rubber fanatic!!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Isofrane on RS, that's a given. 
SAS rubber ain't bad too but it's only in 24mm. 
Hirsch Pure but I just don't like the buckle. 
So far I only like these 3 and none else.


----------



## starx (Jul 23, 2012)

For 24 mm I prefer the SAS rubber over my Isofrane. Best rubber I have is on my Oris Aquis, but due to the specific Oris lugs it can't be used on any other watch.

SAS rubber on Korsbek Oceaneer makes for a killer combo IMHO:


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

starx said:


> For 24 mm I prefer the SAS rubber over my Isofrane. Best rubber I have is on my Oris Aquis, but due to the specific Oris lugs it can't be used on any other watch.


Agree with you Starx re' the Oris Aquis strap ...it's superb.

Mark


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

There is nothing sweeter than receiving a new dive watch, then swapping out the factory rubber strap for an Isofrane, and having it fit perfectly and comfortably on your wrist the.very.first.time.


----------



## MikeDalton24 (Feb 15, 2014)

Great info here guys!!


----------



## kingfisher (Feb 8, 2009)

I own an isofrane and thought that this is the ultimate rubber/silicone strap out there, but then i just purchased a sinn u1 on bracelet and also got the rubber with large deployment.....heaven! The thing about the Sinn is that you have to spend time getting it "dialed in" fitted to your wrist because there is no micro adjustment on clasp, but once that is done it is by far the most comfortable thing out there...VERY pricey, but worth it.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Thread name-Saw my opening and took it lol!

*


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

kingfisher said:


> I own an isofrane and thought that this is the ultimate rubber/silicone strap out there, but then i just purchased a sinn u1 on bracelet and also got the rubber with large deployment.....heaven! The thing about the Sinn is that you have to spend time getting it "dialed in" fitted to your wrist because there is no micro adjustment on clasp, but once that is done it is by far the most comfortable thing out there...VERY pricey, but worth it.


Another vote for Sinn. While not in the pic, I use the small compact buckle. This gives a micro adjustment and since its smaller, more rubber on your wrist. Very comfortable.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

richnyc said:


> Isofrane!!! Is it even a question? Nothing equals the suppleness and comfort of the proprietary isoprene.


marketing magic!
Isofrane straps WERE made with isoprene in the good old days, they're no more.
From Isofrane website:
"Back then it was isoprene. modern technologies gave us something superior. Today?s ISOfrane utilizes a new rubber compound. This guarantees a strap that is softer, stronger and more comfortable than any other strap available. Hypoallergenic, and offering superior fit, comfort and performance. 100% silicone free!. All isofrane straps come with a 12 months limited warranty"
Having clarified that, Isofrane company is austrian and the straps are "made in Italy". 
By Bonetto? I have no proof to offer. I'd say it's 99% sure.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

frenco said:


> marketing magic!
> Isofrane straps WERE made with isoprene in the good old days, they're no more.
> From Isofrane website:
> "Back then it was isoprene. modern technologies gave us something superior. Today?s ISOfrane utilizes a new rubber compound. This guarantees a strap that is softer, stronger and more comfortable than any other strap available. Hypoallergenic, and offering superior fit, comfort and performance. 100% silicone free!. All isofrane straps come with a 12 months limited warranty"
> ...


Why reinvigorate this older thread? I think it has lived its life.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Kluber said:


> Why reinvigorate this older thread? I think it has lived its life.


is it against forum rules?
isn't this what you just did?!?!

I actually went through all 140 posts cause I'm doing some research on rubber strap, but if there's a more recent thread on rubber strap, I'll gladly read it and if I have anything to add, I'll contribute to that one as well!


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

frenco said:


> is it against forum rules?
> isn't this what you just did?!?!
> 
> I actually went through all 140 posts cause I'm doing some research on rubber strap, but if there's a more recent thread on rubber strap, I'll gladly read it and if I have anything to add, I'll contribute to that one as well!


Sorry frenco, I wasn't trying to annoy you, my apologies if I offended, post away.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

no offence! we just share a common interest


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

My vote goes to the absolutely wonderful Hirsch Accent


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

I really like the Bonetto Cinturini 300D:




























And for the price of a single Isofrane (or a lot of the others mentioned as well) I was able to buy 3 different colors of the Bonetto.

I have also read that Isofrane and Bonetto share the same rubber compound from the same supplier.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

So far, the best rubber dive strap I have encountered was supplied with my NFW Viperfish.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

This one is stated as "Silicon rubber" on their website. I like the fitted ends on these and I have a couple that are similar and they are very comfortable but they are serious lint and dust magnets and that drives me crazy! 



Medusa said:


> So far, the best rubber dive strap I have encountered was supplied with my NFW Viperfish.


----------



## Kreggyaol (Aug 12, 2011)

I went with the Oris Aquis because I was searching for "the best rubber dive strap". It's super comfortable. Also, the isofrane is nice but if I'm paying for a nice rubber strap I want more than a simple buckle.


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

I love the Aquis strap as well as the Sinn. 

The Isofrane is great too and I do indeed find it different than the standard Bonetto Cinturini straps, which are also great and terrific VFM.

Loads of silicone variants but I can't stand the fact that they attract lint and dust like crazy. The Sinn strap is already pushing it in that regard.

I have not yet tried anything by Hirsch but their rubber options look great.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

took some better pictures of the Hirsch Accent today...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Ever lose a spring pin while diving? Well *I* have, on a 110' shelf dive in Belize - watched in abject HORROR as my watch came off my wrist and dropped like a freakin' STONE! Luckily, the watch itself was fairly "replaceable", but STILL - that landed up being a ~$500 "lesson"! No more diving with ANY kind of 2-piece band/strap/bracelet - PERIOD! I run 3-ring Zulus exclusively now, aLthough THIS has my interest, to the point that I'll prolly buy a couple of 'em...

WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com: Watch band "Athen" 20mm black caoutchouc...


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Bonetto makes the same. But the springpin is still there in the buckle...
Gasgasbones makes some interesting and safer nylon strap alternatives. 
Or if possible replace standard springpins with single shoulder/shoulderless springpins.


----------



## Sea_Master_300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I like IsoFrane for rubber.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I've owned a few rubber straps and tried most others, me personally it's Bonetto which make the softest most comfortable rubber straps and the fact that they hit spots off the competition on price only sweetens this reality.


----------



## Jbro352 (Jul 2, 2017)

Great collection!!



2500M_Sub said:


> Bonetto Cinturini straps are the best rubber straps period. IMHO silicone is garbage! Here is a pic of my collection on rubber. BC straps are sold by various sellers online, these are the straps with the vanilla smell. They hold up for many years with no problems, the highest quality there is. Trust me I know!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


----------

